# Help me create a playlist for a lonely guy.



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> As now people here know I am now separated from my wife and not have a full time job at the moment so this winter has been tough. Since I have been depressed, I would like to ask for help for people to create a playlist here to lift my spirits during these hardships.
> 
> Please add recommendations to this thread for tracks or albums (preferred) that I can download from iTunes since I am not really buying CD's anymore. Anything classical would be great and many thanks.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Give the composition a couple minutes to sink in


----------

